# Acrobat



## zenmoi (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous, tout d'abord j'espère poster dans la bonne partie du forum.

J'ai une question à propos des protections PDF.

J'ai été confronté récemment à un problème de mots de passes sur des PDF, que j'ai résolu par chance, mais ça m'a fait me poser deux ou trois questions. Tout d'abord, il y a deux sortes de protections, qui peuvent se représenter par deux mots de passes différents, Utilisateur et Propriétaire. Dans mon cas je connaissais le mot de passe utilisateur (le prof voulait tout de même qu'on lise les cours qu'il nous passait !), mais pas propriétaire (histoire de ne pas imprimer le pdf et l'avoir sur les genoux pour les partiel). Et bizarrement, lorsque j'ai ouvert le pdf avec aperçu, il ma bien demandé le mot de passe à l'ouverture (utilisateur), mais j'ai eu l'idée de faire "enregistrer sous", et là aperçu à omis de me demander le mot de passe propriétaire et m'a enregistré le document en lui faisant sauter toutes les protections. Sauf sur un des 10 documents. Or j'ai vérifié, les protections étaient les même (la totale : interdiction d'imprimer, d'exporter, de copier-coller, etc)

Je trouvais étonnant que aperçu puisse ainsi faire sauter la protection comme par erreur, et puis finalement je trouve au contraire très étonnant qu'un fichier puisse être protégé. Je ne m'étais pas posé la question avant, mais comment marche ce mot de passe ? En toute logique, les premières lignes du fichier donnent les instruction d'afficher une fenêtre de demande de mot de passe, et de ne poursuivre que si le mot de passe est vérifié. Idem lorsqu'on veut imprimer et autres Ce qui sous-entend que tout les logiciels qui lisent le format pdf ont passés un pacte avec Adobe pour intégrer la protection par mot de passe (et ont fait quelques erreurs parfois, cf aperçu) ? Pourtant, le format pdf n'est pas propriétaire, et si j'en avais la compétence je pourrais tout à fait créer un lecteur, non ? Et donc je pourrais dire à mon lecteur de ne pas tenir compte des mots de passes ?

Et en poussant plus loin, Adobe Acrobat est sur mon ordinateur, je devrais donc pouvoir modifier son code source pour lui demander de passer outre les informations sur les protections, non ?

De plus, la protection est contenue dans le fichier lui même, donc une fois ouvert, pourquoi ne pourrais-je pas modifier son contenu ? Je veux dire que quelque part ce fichier contient une suite de lignes dans un langage quelconque qui sont lues par Acrobat ou autre, et qui donnent toutes les informations sur ce qui doit être affiché, et les options du document. Ces lignes sont accessibles, puisque des logiciels les lisent. Si je pouvais les lire moi-même, je pourrais les modifier, en enlevant toutes les informations sur les protections.

Mais ce serait trop simple. Je ne vois pas comment Adobe proposerais une protection aussi facile à lever ! Et pourtant aperçu le fait. Où est le hic ?!


----------

